

If underscore was written in es6 - aaronj1335
http://aaronstacy.com/writings/if-underscore-was-written-in-es6/

======
evanrmurphy
Nice article. I really like your point about using generators to make
Underscore lazier.

~~~
aaronj1335
thanks! i made an exploratory repo where you can try out a generator-ish
subset of underscore here:
[https://github.com/aaronj1335/gunderscore](https://github.com/aaronj1335/gunderscore)

it works in the current FF nightly.

